# Is there an age that is too old to gun train?



## krainey (Dec 22, 2014)

Our vizsla is 3.5 yrs old. Super sweet guy and definitely has the hunting instincts. My husband and son took him out pheasant hunting yesterday. Husband said he did well but could use some training. Is he too old to train on the gun now? And my husband isn't bird hunting that frequently so wondering if its worth it. On a side note he said when he was waiting he would get cold (this was in Northern IL) so how do you keep them warm. Thanks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would think some older dogs could be conditioned to the gun.
Your husband would have to read up on the correct way to condition a dog to gunfire. And keep him away from hunting until he loves the sound. To many dogs are made gun shy, by people taking them around gunfire without conditioning them to it first.
I wouldn't find it a waste of time, its something your husband and vizsla could enjoy doing together.


----------



## krainey (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks. Do you think sending him off for training is better than my husband trying to do it himself?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That all depends on your husband, and how much time, knowledge, and patients he has when it comes to training.
There maybe a gundog group in your area that trains on weekend, or do one on one classes with a trainer. Sending them off for training is a option, but its not the only one. Even if he decides to self train the dog, a trainer can be good if he hits a obstacle, and is unsure on how to move forward.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Kr - in the field you move and the pup moves - they will never get cold - break 2 bird & gun at any age has 2V done RIGHT - do this RIGHT - you have a pointer 4 life - also - you learn 2 shoot or have guns in the field that can - the reward 4 a V is feather in their mouth !!!!!!!!!!


----------

